

How much did it cost YouTube to stream Gangnam Style? - maris
https://www.quora.com/YouTube/How-much-did-it-cost-YouTube-to-stream-Gangnam-Style

======
incision
Somehow, the most interesting thing to me upon clicking this link aren't the
answers but the relationships and demographics of responders and voters on
Quora.

At a glance, looking at the top voted answer here. The upvoters are 13% are
followers of the responder, 6% have surnames which are common in the USA, 15%
have surnames common in India...

I'm sure the folks at Quora are drawing all kinds of interesting trends out of
all those relationships.

